# Romaine hearts?



## Winterthebunny (Nov 22, 2012)

I bought a pack of three romaine lettuce hearts for my rabbit. I thought I might have heard they can't have part of it.... 

So, the whole romaine heart, can they eat it? Not all at once, but I mean eating from the tip of the leaves to the bottom(which is the more thicker vein part, I guess you could call it?) 

My bunny loves veggies and I've just been giving her some for the past couple months and I'm exploring different types. I'm such a paranoid rabbit owner, reading everything and researching everything, haha. "Are you SURE this is okay for her?" "This isn't (veggie here)!".


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 22, 2012)

They can have the whole thing. Today, for a Thanksgiving treat, I gave my rabbits a romaine heart, and filled it with some carrot peels and pellets. It was a sort of 'taco' for then


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Nov 23, 2012)

Winterthebunny wrote:


> I bought a pack of three romaine lettuce hearts for my rabbit. I thought I might have heard they can't have part of it....
> 
> So, the whole romaine heart, can they eat it? Not all at once, but I mean eating from the tip of the leaves to the bottom(which is the more thicker vein part, I guess you could call it?)
> 
> My bunny loves veggies and I've just been giving her some for the past couple months and I'm exploring different types. I'm such a paranoid rabbit owner, reading everything and researching everything, haha. "Are you SURE this is okay for her?" "This isn't (veggie here)!".


---herbivores are special eaters--you are wise to worry about what they eat,--as you see there are safe lists ans toxic lists of vegy,s---it is best to become very knowledgeable of them.. check ou the rabbit online library or click this link http://www.medirabbit.com -it is astonishing what is good and bad,,-- sincerely james waller


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 23, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 24, 2012)

Romaine hearts are fine for them but is more expensive than buying a whole head of romaine. My rabbits like the outer, darker green leaves better though. I have also heard that some rabbits like the base of the head (the thick hard think that all the leaves are attached to). That is fine for them as well.


----------

